# Bows her head to me



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I have a question because Pesto is 13 years old and hasn't laid any eggs in 10 years, is she too old to lay any more and if she does lay any eggs will it hurt her health? The other ? is Pidgey who is the ferel I rescued 9 months ago from a flock of nasty seagulls is now bowing her head to me when I go to her cage. When I take her out she fluffs the feathers on her lower back and lowers her tail toward the floor and flattens out in my hand. Is this a breeding thing? I really don't want her to lay any eggs as she is only 9 months old, they would be infertal anyways but don't want to jepordise her health either. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank You in advance. 

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

naturegirl said:


> I have a question because Pesto is 13 years old and hasn't laid any eggs in 10 years, is she too old to lay any more and if she does lay any eggs will it hurt her health? The other ? is Pidgey who is the ferel I rescued 9 months ago from a flock of nasty seagulls is now bowing her head to me when I go to her cage. When I take her out she fluffs the feathers on her lower back and lowers her tail toward the floor and flattens out in my hand. Is this a breeding thing? I really don't want her to lay any eggs as she is only 9 months old, they would be infertal anyways but don't want to jepordise her health either. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank You in advance.
> 
> Cindy



As far as Pesto, as long as she is healthy and has access to calcium......if she lays a well formed and well shelled egg, it shouldn't hurt her. Although at 13, I doubt she will lay any more eggs. 
As far as Pidgey, 9 months is not to young to lay eggs. It may be a bit young to raise babies, although it really depends on the bird. I have hens every year that lay eggs around 4 or 5 months old. Of course they are NEVER allowed to raise babies, but I do let them sit on the eggs till they tire of them. No problems.


----------



## Zenmont (Oct 17, 2006)

I have a similar situation. First of all, I'm sort of at beginner level when it comes to pigeons (I've been rescuing sick ones for the past year and taking them to rehabbers. I can medicate them when sick, but that's about it). I really would love to find a book like "Pigeons for Dummies", but it doesn't exist (only "Birds for Dummies" is out there). I still don't know what all the "pigeon language" means yet. Like what does the head bowing mean? I usually find that they initiate it after a few weeks and it seems to be a friendly "trust-like" greeting (sometimes I get a neck ache because the bowing becomes ongoing). I found a bird recently that got into some rancid cooking grease (named him "Gummy Bear") and after four baths in Dawn (done with the rehabbers), he is almost ready to be released. (Although I would love to keep him especially since neighbors are starting to complain about my feeding the birds outside on my terrace and I don't want him to be out there when I can't feed him). I'm pretty sure he's a male cause he puffs up his neck and throws his head up and down. He's gotten pretty tame from all the handling we've done of him (I've also used a little corn starch, in between bathings, to get out any risidual grease). Now when I touch him on the back he opens up his feathers slightly and sticks his butt up in the air. Uhhh,....does that mean we're now engaged? Wondering if he's getting too tame to be released. Doesn't perch on me, but loves being petted. Problem is I have a 1-bedroom apt., four cats, and another pigeon that has PMV (who can never be released) who I keep in the bathroom. Also had a hawk flying around outside two weeks ago and it took out a pigeon (I chased the hawk, got the pigeon and ran it up to the clinic. Eventho it looked a lot better the next day they had to put it down due to air bubbles coming out of the lungs). Never saw a hawk in this area before. Am hoping it doesn't come back. This is another worry I have about letting "Gummy Bear" out into the world again. Any comments?


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Well from my experience with Pigeons for over 13 years, the butt up in the air thing usually is a girl. I have this little pigeon I rescued 8 months ago and she is soooo sweet, she just thinks I can hold her all day under my arm and when I put her down she flutters up my leg. My other pigeon is 13 years old and is my real big baby, she cuddles in my neck and sits on my head and just wants to be with me as well.That is too bad about the pigeon with the air bubbles coming out of it's lungs but also the kindest thing to do when they are in that kind of shape.Is there a place away from your place and the hawk where you could set her free? Unfortuately the hawks are everywhere and can't really get away from them. 

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

mmmm, Naturegirl...are you SURE Pidgey is a hen??? Of course, if "she" lays an egg, then you will know for SURE... 

You may have a male bird...then again, some hens can also act like cocks...guess only time will tell...

'Course, when Squeaks started doing the male "cooing," spreading his tail when I petted him and started "charging" me...there wasn't much doubt that he was ALL macho male!  AND, of course, haven't seen an egg in almost 4 years...

Zenmont: I can sure RELATE. Had 4 cats when I got Squeaks and also live in a one bdrm (680 sq ft). Squeaks can't fly but rules me and my, now, 3 cats with an iron beak. He has the run of the apartment while I'm home. Have hesitated to get him a mate due to status quo w/cats.


----------



## Zenmont (Oct 17, 2006)

*Head Bowing*

Still don't know what the head bowing means. Anyone know? I'm getting an aching neck (I'm afraid the pigeon will be insulted if I stop bowing before he does....but he'll go on forever!). That's great how your cats and bird get along Mr. Squeaks. My one cat Tigger LOVES birds. But they don't always like him. He likes to go in and check on them (even when they're loose) and then he comes back out. If they seem nervous, he turns his back immediately to put them at ease and looks away. I don't yet trust the other cats with the birds, but Tigger likes to protect all animals.


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

*and they bow their heads*

Nature Girl . . . I once had a gold bar Tippler who did that same thing in terms of flattening out next to my hand as if waiting for a male to mount her. She was the only bird I had in a box on the fire place sorta like a pet looong time ago.

When I build a coop on the roof, and had more birds, she turned out to be a he, and had beautiful baby birds. As far as bowing their heads both hen and cock do this as they court, cuddle, coo and show affection. 

A.C.


----------



## Zenmont (Oct 17, 2006)

*I bow to you*

Thought that might be it. Thanks Abisai!


----------

